# Tempo Frio Provoca Conflitos



## Minho (14 Jul 2007 às 23:57)

Segundo o cientista David Zhang da Universidade de Hong-Kong o clima frio provoca o aumento de conflitos e guerras.
Este cientista baseou-se nos últimos 1000 anos de história da China e concluiu que aumentaram o número de guerras durante os períodos frios. Isto porque, surpresa!, o arrefecimento ao contrário do aquecimento, provoca diminuição das produções das colheitas e menos pasto para os animais e consequentemente faz aumentar o número de conflitos... 

FONTE


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 00:43)

Minho disse:


> Segundo o cientista David Zhang da Universidade de Hong-Kong o clima frio provoca o aumento de conflitos e guerras.
> Este cientista baseou-se nos últimos 1000 anos de história da China e concluiu que aumentaram o número de guerras durante os períodos frios. Isto porque, surpresa!, o arrefecimento ao contrário do aquecimento, provoca diminuição das produções das colheitas e menos pasto para os animais e consequentemente faz aumentar o número de conflitos...
> 
> FONTE



Não será concerteza só pelo frio... no futuro até poderão ser mais pelo calor que pelo frio que surjam conflitos... o aquecimento global e a escassez de água!


----------



## RMira (17 Jul 2007 às 16:20)

Rog disse:


> Não será concerteza só pelo frio... no futuro até poderão ser mais pelo calor que pelo frio que surjam conflitos... o aquecimento global e a escassez de água!





Eu estou muito mais calmo e feliz quando está um belo dia fio, especialmente quando também chove ou neva


----------

